# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Ολοκληρωμένο (chip) για RB433

## gvaf

Επειδή έχω ένα routerboard 433 με καμμένο το chip των ethernet (οι ethernet πόρτες είναι νεκρές αλλά τα pci δουλεύουν κανονικά), ξέρει κάποιος που μπορούμε να το βρούμε κάπου Ελλάδα ?
Το ολοκληρωμένο είναι το IP175C της εταιρίας IC+.
Το έχω σημειώσει με κύκλο στη φωτό.

Αν έχει κάποιος κατεστραμένο 433 και δεν το θέλει, καλοδεχούμενος....  :: 


RB433.jpg

----------


## Trazor

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το βρεις εύκολα από Ελλάδα, όμως από Κίνα εύκολα γύρω στα 3-4 ευρώ, Αλλιώς κάνε μια ερώτηση στον Φανό.
Μακάρι να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## mikemtb

> Αν έχει κάποιος κατεστραμένο 433 και δεν το θέλει, καλοδεχούμενος....


εχεις pm.

----------


## gvaf

> Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το βρεις εύκολα από Ελλάδα, όμως από Κίνα εύκολα γύρω στα 3-4 ευρώ, Αλλιώς κάνε μια ερώτηση στον Φανό.
> Μακάρι να σε βοήθησα.


Ο Φανός ούτε το έχει, ούτε μπορεί να το φέρει. Τον είχα ρωτήσει..

----------


## mikemtb

> Αν έχει κάποιος κατεστραμένο 433 και δεν το θέλει, καλοδεχούμενος....


u have P.M.

----------


## gvaf

> u have P.M.


Τελικά Μιχάλη δεν δούλεψε  :: 
Μάλλον ήταν αρπαγμένο το chipάκι σου.
BTW σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## mikemtb

> Τελικά Μιχάλη δεν δούλεψε 
> Μάλλον ήταν αρπαγμένο το chipάκι σου.
> BTW σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.


κριμα, ειχα την ελπιδα οτι θα γινοταν η δουλεια...

----------

